# What is wrong with my MSI laptop???



## ericcris10sen (Feb 20, 2013)

This problem is a random, but frequent occurrence.  I just got it and it runs on Windows 8 so I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate through everything, but I haven't found a fix other than restarting.  But I'm going to be as thorough as possible.  I'll post my specs in here along with in my profile, just so you know what I'm running.

The problem is I am constantly dropping my internet connection.    When it first started, what I did was disconnect (because it didn't disconnect, it would say limited connection), so I would disconnect and try to RECONNECT to the internet.  But then when I try to reconnect, it wouldn't allow me to connect AT ALL.  Even with the troubleshooting, it wouldn't give me any solution, AT ALL.  I would connect it through the Ethernet cord but seeing as we don't have one and it's not really my house, I don't want to run a cord through here.  But I have tried it elsewhere and when I connected it, it didn't drop one single time.

Another thing I have tried is my laptop has this button at the top of the keyboard, than can turn off the wi-fi connection adapter (?), and it'll stop all connections on this laptop, so I have turned it off and turned it back on, but still, nothing. 

What I do to fix it and get back online, is to restart my laptop.  But the thing is, EVERY SINGLE TIME I restart my laptop it says "configuring windows update" and goes through the 10 or so minute update.  I'm not sure what it's updating, because I thought I already everything that I could a while ago!  I'm not a tech expert, but it looks like it has to do with my laptop updating.  So I stopped it from Automatically updating, and it happened, once again.

And fyi, this doesn't happen every 20 min or so.  There are times where I can play or search the web for 5-10 hours (just an example), and it wouldn't drop.  But it usually drops every single day.

And it's not the internet, because there are other people who use the internet and I haven't heard any problems from them about them losing connection. 

This issue is EXTREMELY irritating because I ALWAYS google my issues before asking questions on forums, and the thing is, no one seems to have this issue!  There are some people with connection issues but they aren't related to the ones I'm having.  I've thought about taking it back to Fry's Electronics to try and get them to resolve the issue, but I don't know how reliable their tech support is.  They have an alright review (better than Best Buy's Geek Squad), but it's not great.  Can anyone PLEASE, help me out if you think you might know what the issue is?  I shouldn't be losing connection every day for no apparent reason at all.


Specs:
CPU: Intel(R)Core(TM) i7-3630QM
VGA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660M / 2GB GDDR5
RAM: DDRIII 8GB
HDD: 750GB 7200RPM
Operating System: Windows 8 64-bit
System Model:  MSI GE70
Memory: 8192MB RAM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would take it back and get another one if possible.


----------



## ericcris10sen (Feb 21, 2013)

That the only suggestion?  To get another one?


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

Check the Device Manager (right click Computer icon, Manage), look and see if your Network Adapter drivers are installed.

There is also the possibility that Windows is shutting down your WiFi to save power. Go to "Network/Sharing", then Change Adapter Settings, and hit Configure. Check for any power saving or other option that could be shutting it down.


----------



## ericcris10sen (Feb 21, 2013)

Well my laptop is ALWAYS connected to my recharger, so it doesn't need to save power.  I'll have to search around but I don't know what to do tbh.


----------



## Holland Harrier (Oct 15, 2014)

ericcris, I have a nearly identical problem with my similar laptop. I have a MSI GE70 and once every 20min to almost 7hours I lose all possible internet connection options, even though I am sure there are some that exist. I have done some small research into the issue, but have unfortunately come up empty handed. If you ever see this, please let me know if you found a solution.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 15, 2014)

Which update failed? Is it the Windows 8.1 Update 1 (KB2919355)? I had that issue on my then 6 month old CyberPowerPC Fangbook HX6-110 a.k.a. MSI MS-16GC whitebook a.k.a. MSI GE60 and I had to simply end up reinstalling Windows 8.1 off the disc it came with and immediately update it. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/install-latest-update-windows-8-1

I once completely lost network connectivity permanently after a restart a few months before I reformatted it, and had to go through a bunch of steps to get it back and turn off/on some networking service.

EDIT: I may have used the second set of instructions from this guide https://www.wiknix.com/no-internet-access-in-windows-8-1/ to fix my networking issue, but have had zero issues on a fully patched fresh install I did in May 2014. It was also hard to get rid of the stupid driver/software memory leak the laptop shipped with as well, but I think that was fixed with upgraded drivers all around and the reformat.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would take it back and get another one if possible.




this above, ive seen many w8 based laptops/pcs have a bad problem with internet connectivity where as a w7 machine had no problems, solution was above.

Ladt thing have an it guy check to see if wifi antenna wires are connected inside


----------



## Elvin (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm literally having the same issue right now, i keep getting disconnected without any reason, when i clicked in to wifi connection, i get 'Cant connect to this network' however my phone can connect to the same wifi? anyone have any solution to fix this out


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 8, 2017)

ericcris10sen said:


> This problem is a random, but frequent occurrence.  I _*just got it and it runs on Windows 8 *_so I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate through everything, but I haven't found a fix other than restarting.


Sounds like you just installed the WIndows 8 onto your laptop, did you also go to the manufactures web site and update your drivers from them? If not please do so before trouble shooting any further. What are the last 3 digits to your MSI GE70 model? 20E or 20P or 0ND there are probably more but what is yours? Even if this is not a new OS install go to their web site and update all your outdated drivers and outdated drivers come installed on new laptops all the time.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Sounds like you just installed the WIndows 8 onto your laptop, did you also go to the manufactures web site and update your drivers from them? If not please do so before trouble shooting any further. What are the last 3 digits to your MSI GE70 model? 20E or 20P or 0ND there are probably more but what is yours? Even if this is not a new OS install go to their web site and update all your outdated drivers and outdated drivers come installed on new laptops all the time.



Did you look at the OP post date? 2013....

It's most probably not a problem anymore for the OP...


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Did you look at the OP post date? 2013....
> 
> It's most probably not a problem anymore for the OP...


Oh WOW I totally spaced on that....My old eyes...lol duh

But Elvin you should do the same and go to the manufactures website and update your outdated drivers and see if it helps.


----------

